#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  DNA Test/Paternity Test

## mah.riz

Hi mga istoryans....

Anyone tried having a DNA test sa ila baby? if yes, share naman jan ang price and asa dapit.. need some info...
please help..

----------


## i_am_nikita

naa daw ni sa 15,000 - above

1.) check daw ni Paternity Test and DNA Testing in the Philippines - Cheap only PHP14800
2.) Hi Precision, Osmena Blvd

wla pa ko katry ha  :Smiley:  wla pa mn koy anak but sa ako lang nahibaw.an

----------


## lord-lord-lord

ngano diay ipa-test nimo TS?

----------


## spike412

kaluoy pud tawon sa bata .... imong anak ni ts?

----------


## crazy_monkey

mahala sad diay ani oi.. hehhehe.. ngano pa DNA test man TS?

----------


## Range22

nag duda ka TS?

----------


## mah.riz

uu. Ipa-test namo.. kay ga-duda ang family sa ako hubby...  :Sad:

----------


## Range22

noh? pro on the bright side pra sad ma klaro tanan TS.. xla man kaha mugasto?

----------


## Scott Bernard

Paeta pod ani oi.... hehehehe... Ikaw TS, sure man kaha ka nga anak na sa imo hubby?  :Shocked:

----------


## spike412

kung ako ang misis ani, insulto bya gyud ni kaayo uy.

----------


## tuWaD!!!

ngano ga duda man pud sila?

----------


## brian joshua

mao ni lisod basta pirmi ka makig threesome or beyond

----------


## jeshatan

pwedi sad sa hospital nagka swap mao ipa DNA...laina sad anah oi kung nag duda ang imo hubby...

----------


## john_yo

mao jud, ang kuyaw og sa hospital nagka swap ang imo anak.

----------


## brackitz

maayu hinoon nah aron mawala na ang mga pagduga kung unsa man gani...

----------


## Scott Bernard

> kung ako ang misis ani, insulto bya gyud ni kaayo uy.


Naa man pod uban, dili sila ma insulto... hehehe! Mismo sila wa man pod kahibaw which is which.  :cheesy:

----------


## spike412

> Naa man pod uban, dili sila ma insulto... hehehe! Mismo sila wa man pod kahibaw which is which.


heheh buing... 

bitaw ts naa barato sa hi-precision. i hope makapa paternity test naka aron ma-sure na ang family sa guy na anak gyud na niya imong baby. og i-reject sa imong bana akoa na lang na imong baby hehehe

----------


## salbahis

"Murag AKO Murag DILI"

----------


## i_am_nikita

hoy nangutana ra gani na.. butangan ba ug malisya  :cheesy:

----------


## mah.riz

> noh? pro on the bright side pra sad ma klaro tanan TS.. xla man kaha mugasto?


dli lagi.. ang nka-pait kay kami mogasto... kay maluoy sad mi sa bata..

----------


## mah.riz

> Paeta pod ani oi.... hehehehe... Ikaw TS, sure man kaha ka nga anak na sa imo hubby?


uu ui.. maski si hubby sure man gani..

----------


## mah.riz

> mao ni lisod basta pirmi ka makig threesome or beyond


hahaha haven't tried that.. dli lang jud cguro cla ganahan nko..

----------


## mah.riz

> heheh buing... 
> 
> bitaw ts naa barato sa hi-precision. i hope makapa paternity test naka aron ma-sure na ang family sa guy na anak gyud na niya imong baby. og i-reject sa imong bana akoa na lang na imong baby hehehe


hahaha bueng... unsa ni itoy? ipanghatag.. hehehe

----------


## Range22

saons nlng ana TS..
ngano man sd ga duda  na xla?
luoy jud ang baby..



> dli lagi.. ang nka-pait kay kami mogasto... kay maluoy sad mi sa bata..

----------


## mAlD|tO

wa jud ka gusto ang pamilya sa imo hubby TS..or basin naa silay nakit-an na sukwahi sa imong anak pareho anang walay insik sa both sides nya insikon imong bb..hehehe pero TS try sa HP or  sa ChongHua

----------


## Scott Bernard

> heheh buing... 
> 
> bitaw ts naa barato sa hi-precision. i hope makapa paternity test naka aron ma-sure na ang family sa guy na anak gyud na niya imong baby. og i-reject sa imong bana akoa na lang na imong baby hehehe



TS, kung e reject ka sa imong bana, ari langka nako...  :wink:

----------


## mah.riz

Nganong i-reject man intawon ko oi... hahaha buang!

----------


## lord-lord-lord

sure man kaha imong bana, TS. sagdi lang na iyang pamilya oi. paninguha mo ug inyo. sula..

----------


## Crimson_Viper

kung ipa DNA nmu ang bata ba, apilan pud na ang parents.? so mu triple ang gastu.? WA KU KA GETS, SORRY

----------


## ambokz

duda ka ts?
gastoha man d-i anang pa DNA ui,nya I heard dugay pjud ang result ana?

----------


## vahnhelsing

nya unsa man jud ang tinood ani ts, basin naay lain nkaambit mao kadudahan na noon ang bata...

----------


## confabulousdudemike

worthy ba kaha ni nh? kung sa imo hubby side sure xa and most importantly accepted mu nya, worth it pa ba mag paternity test?

----------


## xavisimao

ako ang amahan sa imong gisabak TS oi..no need for paternity test  :Cheesy:

----------


## tikotakz

why man TS? ayaw lgi ana..

----------


## ondoy

corpo diay ni TS?

----------


## salbahis

beside sa paternity issue, dapat i resolve sad ang trust issue between sa imo in-laws... basin naa kay nabuhat nga maka duda, basin hilig kag laag, uny gabii kadlawn na mouli... basin naa picture sa FB nga naa kay tupad or kagakos nga laki, those stuff...

maski ako... ana sad jud ang reaksyon nako...

----------


## toosexy

> uu ui.. maski si hubby sure man gani..


kung sure c hubby then para nako no need na. sya na moexplain sa iyang family nga iyaha jd na. 
mao diay ni charge pa DNA test, kamahal ba oi.

----------


## brandon boyd`

ah kadakung binu.ang sila unta mogasto kung ganahan silang sigurado ilaha ba nang apo... sure man pud kaha ka TS wa ka nagpa tira ug lain?hehe.. pero atik ra!

----------


## xeoxander01

ipa DNA test kay didto siguro naliwat sa silingan ang bata..  :grin:

----------


## accidentaly_inlove

dli diay ma klaro sa nawong sa bata TS? wla gyud imo bisan gamay?  :Huh:

----------


## michaelbitawko

yaw sa mo ug react oi bcin d i amerkano ang baby unya ang parents pinoy.. heheheh ..

bitaw TS ok ra na para naa sad sila peace of mind ba na inu ha gyud na... 

ako pod gani dpami marriedpero naay anakgusto pod nako ipa DNA kay kadudahaan gyud kau ang bata way naliwat nako maski gamay.. unya nanwag pa gyud ang asawa sa 3rd party sa amo relation... gusto nako  DNA

----------


## mah.riz

Hala no.. buhi pa diay ni nga thread.. haha 

anyways, wala pa mi kapa DNA test kay wa jud budget..

sure ko nga si hubby and sure pud si hubby nga sya amahan... ang amo lang kay halata raman gud kaayo nga dli jud cla ganahan sa bata.. unfair pa jud kaayo cla, kay kung ila mga bata magsakit, ok ra ipaduol sa ako bb, pero kung ako bb magsakit, dli nla ipaduol ila mga bata... hahays..

donate nlang mo bi pang DNA test.. huhu luoy na kaayo ako bb.. sakit na kaayo ako dughan mag huna2x.. unfair man tuod ang life, pero sobra ra sad ka-unfair sa ako bb oi.. huhu tabaaaaaaaaaaaang lord............

----------


## Kristiano

dli gyd madala ug tigom 1k per month?

----------


## mah.riz

tried.. pero lisod pa jud kaayo.. kay if makatigom na, magamit man sad emergency.. like magsakit si bb... ako magsakit..

----------


## Mald|3Ta

sila pagastoha kong mao man gani.

aw kong dili xla gusto sa imo baby, ayaw nalang ipugos gud. naa man mo parents pra mag love niya. Palangga man kaha sa imong side imo baby? carry ra na  :Smiley:

----------


## prokops

yaw pag tigom pra DNA kung sure mo inyo na baby..pag tigom mo makalain mo nga malayo mo nila

----------


## mah.riz

yup... pinangga man sa ako side...

Mao nalang lagi amo plan, mag-ipon nalang para maglain....  :Smiley:  thanks sa mga advise nga tarong, og sa mga walay klaro.. haha appreciate it a lot!  :Cheesy:

----------


## smictague

mag lain jud akong buot makadungog ug ing.ani oi. . kai mismo ang papa sa akong baby wa niya ge angkon ang bata. . d daw iyaha kai wa naliwat nya. . pwera gaba tawhana. . pero kadtong ga live.in2 mi perting tagbaw niyag gamit nako. . hahaay naa juy mga tao nga ing.ana noh? paet. unsa kahai gaba madawat ato  :Smiley:

----------


## reutreve

Wa kay angay ika gool kung sa imong bana gyud ka cge ipa DNa nana.....kanang mag bugal2 respect sad mo kay serious na cya nga topic

- - - Updated - - -

Wa kay angay ika gool kung sa imong bana gyud ka cge ipa DNa nana.....kanang mag bugal2 respect sad mo kay serious na cya nga topic

----------


## reighyah

budgeti ug 50K TS kay akong nahibaw.an mahal jud na siya..murag pinaka less kay kanang 15K nailan gisulti. Ka sad pud ani oi mura mag walay salig nimu..insulto  :Sad:

----------


## flushy

Hi, any update ani? Asa ta makapaDNA test dire Cebu, kay mahal na plete if adto pa Manila.

----------


## SioDenz

> kung ipa DNA nmu ang bata ba, apilan pud na ang parents.? so mu triple ang gastu.? WA KU KA GETS, SORRY


Basically, that particular DNA test is called Genotyping or Genome mapping. Magkuha ug DNA sample sa Bata nya DNA sample sa PAPA ba run. Nya mag pa run ug Genotyping experiment anang duha separately. Then ang genotype or DNA sequence sa Baby ug Papa i Compare na sila. If the same gani meaning, related sila...

----------


## Crimson_Viper

> Basically, that particular DNA test is called Genotyping or Genome mapping. Magkuha ug DNA sample sa Bata nya DNA sample sa PAPA ba run. Nya mag pa run ug Genotyping experiment anang duha separately. Then ang genotype or DNA sequence sa Baby ug Papa i Compare na sila. If the same gani meaning, related sila...


so saktu akung pangutana nga mu triple ang gastu.? baby, pa, ma..
or package nana.?

----------


## SioDenz

> so saktu akung pangutana nga mu triple ang gastu.? baby, pa, ma..
> or package nana.?


Murag Package na jud na...Di man sad pwedi magpa paternity if isa ra ka sample, dapat naa juy ika kompara..
Besides, and Instrument gamiton pagpa run ana nga Experiment kay pwedi man daghan sample imu padaganun, lain lain lang ug tube/wells...

Murag ing ani ang butangan sa sample:

----------


## Rayvin

insulto pero for the sake if it, go lng mam

----------


## groogie75

Nakasuway ko kami sa akong anak nag paternity test tungod kay mao may rule sa akong country na children born outside must have a paternity test para ma issuehan ug passport. sa manila to, 3 years ago. almost 20k pero dala pleti and laag2 hapit 40k

----------


## bloodberry

Nya musta man ang result?

----------


## bhabymhae

unsa kaha ang resulta ani ai.....!!

----------


## pems

> Then ang genotype or DNA sequence sa Baby ug Papa i Compare na sila. If the same gani meaning, related sila...


What if naay cases nga cousin sa laki ang ni tira. Dili gihapun mailhan?
Im not referring sa TS ha.

----------


## SioDenz

> What if naay cases nga cousin sa laki ang ni tira. Dili gihapun mailhan?
> Im not referring sa TS ha.


Lahi rag Genotype ang Cousins kay nasagulan nag lain DNA.Like if cousin sila sa Mother side, kadtung cousin nasagulan natu sa DNA sa iyang papa which is Not related. Mao bitaw if naay mu ingun DNA identification mga Direct relative ra jud like Parents, or Siblings...

----------

